# Jotul GF 600 DV Firelight install question



## DavePa (Oct 26, 2014)

Just purchased from a friend a installed, but never fired Jotul GF 600 firelight gas heater. A 2004 year model.

Included ..Lin adpt , co Lin adpt, term kit, vertical top, and 100 ft 3" DV piping as well as flex connectors.

I am planning a basement  install into the existing masonry flue which will require a off set.

My exact question is .... How far of a horizontal run can I make from stove top to flue thimble? I see a minimum distance but not indication of allowable max.
Thanks David


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 26, 2014)

Is that 3" DV pipe?


----------



## DavePa (Oct 26, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Is that 3" DV pipe?



Yes it is


----------



## DavePa (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't know of anybody that makes three inch direct vent pipe. The smallest I know of is like 4 inch inside and 6 5/8" outside diameter. Always willing to learn though. Is there a pipe within a pipe there?

This sounds like single wall B-Vent pipe.


----------



## DavePa (Oct 26, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> I don't know of anybody that makes three inch direct vent pipe. The smallest I know of is like 4 inch inside and 6 5/8" outside diameter. Always willing to learn though. Is there a pipe within a pipe there?
> 
> This sounds like single wall B-Vent pipe.


----------



## DavePa (Oct 26, 2014)

DavePa said:


> View attachment 142444
> View attachment 142444


----------



## DavePa (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## DAKSY (Oct 27, 2014)

Look at the install manual. The MAX horizontal run is 10 feet, if your vertical run is at LEAST 15 feet. The caveat is that you have to have a minumum of 2 feet of rise BEFORE you can run ANY horizontal. You cannot install with this kit unless you are running this venting thru a fireplace. The type of installation you want to do is NOT approved for the GF600.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 27, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> I don't know of anybody that makes three inch direct vent pipe. The smallest I know of is like 4 inch inside and 6 5/8" outside diameter. Always willing to learn though. Is there a pipe within a pipe there?
> 
> This sounds like single wall B-Vent pipe.




No, BB, it's not B-Vent. It's a co-axial to co-linear conversion kit. Double 3" off the (4"ID x 6-5/8"OD) adapter. Used for Hearthmount DV units. There IS another kit for the type of installation the OP needs to use if he's going directly thru a thimble. That one DOES use a 4" aluminum flex liner. Unfortunately, the GF600 is NOT approved for that type of installation.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 27, 2014)

Good to to know. I knew you would be along to educate me.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 27, 2014)

Continuing in the "Gas Geek" tradition...Got a rep to uphold...


----------



## DavePa (Oct 27, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> No, BB, it's not B-Vent. It's a co-axial to co-linear conversion kit. Double 3" off the (4"ID x 6-5/8"OD) adapter. Used for Hearthmount DV units. There IS another kit for the type of installation the OP needs to use if he's going directly thru a thimble. That one DOES use a 4" aluminum flex liner. Unfortunately, the GF600 is NOT approved for that type of installation.


----------



## DavePa (Oct 27, 2014)

The fitting, shown on the bench, in the right, is what was installed in flue thimble. Mates with the double wall from stove and on the other side has the 2 connectors which attach to the 3" pipe up to the cap.

Are you saying that is a incorrect install?


----------



## DavePa (Oct 27, 2014)

DavePa said:


> View attachment 142489
> 
> 
> The fitting, shown on the bench, in the right, is what was installed in flue thimble. Mates with the double wall from stove and on the other side has the 2 connectors which attach to the 3" pipe up to the cap.
> ...


Oops ... Now on left


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes I am. The adapter on the Left is attached DIRECTLY onto the stove flue collar, or onto a short piece of venting. The liners go from there to the cap. It is specified for use thru an open fireplace. Look at your manual and the allowable venting configurations. I'm not saying what you want to do won't work. I'm saying that it is not approved. If you install this way & the unit runs correctly & you have no issues, great, but if you install this way & something happens, the onus is on you, & your insurance company will not have to cover any damage (or, worst case scenario, loss of life). If you are getiing this installation inspected, it will not pass.


----------



## DavePa (Oct 27, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> Yes I am. The adapter on the Left is attached DIRECTLY onto the stove flue collar, or onto a short piece of venting. The liners go from there to the cap. It is specified for use thru an open fireplace. Look at your manual and the allowable venting configurations. I'm not saying what you want to do won't work. I'm saying that it is not approved. If you install this way & the unit runs correctly & you have no issues, great, but if you install this way & something happens, the onus is on you, & your insurance company will not have to cover any damage (or, worst case scenario, loss of life). If you are getiing this installation inspected, it will not pass.[/quot
> 
> 
> are there PM links on this site?


----------



## DavePa (Oct 27, 2014)

This was the install used, although the intake liner also attached to the top cap.  And as presented before used the adapter at the thimble and not in fireplace opening.


----------



## DavePa (Oct 27, 2014)

DavePa said:


> View attachment 142531
> 
> 
> This was the install used, although the intake liner also attached to the top cap.  And as presented before used the adapter at the thimble and not in fireplace opening.




Here is the previous install


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 27, 2014)

It's not designed to be used that way. That adapter is for the fireplace opening. There is a different adapter for the thimble opening, but the GF600 has not been tested with that other adapter, so it's not approved. Like I said, it may work fine, but the liability for an installation that is unapproved by the manufacturer is ALL YOURS.


----------

